# Is Tivo Mini discontinued?



## drspringer (Mar 2, 2007)

I was in Best Buy yesterday to buy another Mini and they had none on the shelf. The manager told me they were discontinued. They ordered one from the warehouse and the price is down to $120. What's up?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Not discontinued..


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

The Mini is an important part of Tivo's retail line up.

If there is any truth in it, I would think that maybe they are coming out with an updated model to match the Bolt (perhaps white...).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

drspringer said:


> I was in Best Buy yesterday to buy another Mini and they had none on the shelf. The manager told me they were discontinued. They ordered one from the warehouse and the price is down to $120. What's up?


First, remember that Best Buy matches Amazon's pricing -- so you could save an additional $1 via price-match to *Amazon's current $119 price for the Mini*. (Hmmm... though they're back-ordered on "sold by Amazon," so not sure about matching in that case.)

Looking at *Best Buy's website*, it appears that they may be shifting the Mini over to their "Magnolia" store, like they did with the Roamio Plus and Pro models. I'm concerned about what this means for those stores lacking a Magnolia outlet.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> First, remember that Best Buy matches Amazon's pricing -- so you could save an additional $1 via price-match to *Amazon's current $119 price for the Mini*. (Hmmm... though they're back-ordered on "sold by Amazon," so not sure about matching in that case.)
> 
> Looking at *Best Buy's website*, it appears that they may be shifting the Mini over to their "Magnolia" store, like they did with the Roamio Plus and Pro models. I'm concerned about what this means for those stores lacking a Magnolia outlet.


It means you order it from BEstBuy online. It can still be returned to the local BestBuy store if you need to.


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> First, remember that Best Buy matches Amazon's pricing -- so you could save an additional $1 via price-match to *Amazon's current $119 price for the Mini*. (Hmmm... though they're back-ordered on "sold by Amazon," so not sure about matching in that case.)
> 
> Looking at *Best Buy's website*, it appears that they may be shifting the Mini over to their "Magnolia" store, like they did with the Roamio Plus and Pro models. I'm concerned about what this means for those stores lacking a Magnolia outlet.


wtf is a "magnolia" store?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

CybrFyre said:


> wtf is a "magnolia" store?


Google is your friend.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

CybrFyre said:


> wtf is a "magnolia" store?


Magnolia Design Center is the "store within a store" at Best Buy that carries a wider array of A/V electronics, and some higher end electronics, than most typical Best Buy locations stock. Magnolia also does more extensive A/V design and integration than you might get from Geek Squad.

Magnolia was a separate retailer that Best Buy purchased to prop up their electronics offerings.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

"magnolia"..... another great naming triumph by the marketing folks, like "bolt". At least they didn't shape the case like a giant bolt -- or would that have been better?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

dlfl said:


> "magnolia"..... another great naming triumph by the marketing folks, like "bolt". At least they didn't shape the case like a giant bolt -- or would that have been better?


Magnolia is a legacy name from the Magnolia Hi-Fi stores prevalent on the west coast over the last several decades. Best Buy purchased the company in 2000. The name originated based on the name of the Magnolia District in Seattle where the original store was opened in 1954.

https://www.magnoliaav.com/about-us/history

Hardly a marketing naming triumph.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

dlfl said:


> "magnolia"..... another great naming triumph by the marketing folks, like "bolt". At least they didn't shape the case like a giant bolt -- or would that have been better?


It probably would have looked better had they shaped it like a lightning bolt.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

I know Tivo gives improved cooling as one advantage of the Bolt's shape. Have they ever explicitly stated the shape is designed to deter stacking something on top of it?

That really is off topic -- sorry!


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

dlfl said:


> I know Tivo gives improved cooling as one advantage of the Bolt's shape. Have they ever explicitly stated the shape is designed to deter stacking something on top of it?


Well maybe they can justify the silly curve with that excuse, but they can't use that flimsy excuse on the color. White paint isn't going to dissipate heat any better.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Well maybe they can justify the silly curve with that excuse, but they can't use that flimsy excuse on the color. White paint isn't going to dissipate heat any better.


Aw come on, when sitting in the sun white paint will dissipate heat better


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

lessd said:


> Aw come on, when sitting in the sun white paint will dissipate heat better


I know you're being facetious, but in case anyone reads this and is like "Yeah, that's right!" I will just say that white does reflect more visible light and black will absorb more visible light, so yes if you are planning to run your Bolt in direct sunlight it may stay a few degrees cooler being white rather than black. But as far as dissipating heat, the color makes no difference.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

I could post a long boring post on the theory behind these heat dissipation arguments but the bottom line is that for a Tivo the color of the case is of no significant thermal importance. Go ahead, challenge this if you like tedious boring discussions.


----------

